# Kefalonia



## kettykev (May 15, 2009)

A few pics from my recent herping trip to Kefalonia









Full report here http://www.fieldherping.eu/Forum/viewtopic.php?f=13&t=1739&sid=81d5e6b0962553ee792aac95dbd95551


----------

